# Just SPRITES



## morsina126 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just found this...









I hope you will like them.

Note : as noted on the sheets, credit must go to the one named Neimad.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Ummm....Ok...little weird but ok.


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah, I agree with you...

Sasuke looks particularly weird on his sheet !

But the KN4 is so beautifull...


----------

